# Is the whelping box too small



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Is there an ex pen area around the whelping box? I generally have the whelping box, which is 4 x 6, and that works for the first 3-4 weeks,depending on the size of the litter. After that, I keep the whelping box but place an ex pen around it, so that they end up with about an 8 x 9 area. A pee spot is set up in one corner and they get pretty good about using it.

Pups that young will generally not hold it to wait to go outside but will go if they have to. That can make it harder to housebreak them as they are used to being dirty. Now if the breeder is home all the time, she may be cleaning as they go. I have done that as well. Also wood shavings keep them and the box cleaner-I have used this as well.

I would just talk to her, say you are concerned and were wondering how she handles it.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

The box is in her office and there is no other pen. They are not alowed anywhere in the house. I am going to call her this morning.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That sounds a bit small to me. We use like a 10x10 pen filled with sawdust after they are weened (four to five weeks).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My whelping box is 4' x 6'. I set an ex-pen around it from the start. By the time the puppies are 4 weeks old, we take the whelping box out and expand the ex-pen area, leaving a deep plastic crate pan with either shredded newspaper or wood shavings for their "rest room". I also have a roll of plain brown craft paper (4' by what seems like a million feet - and not cheap...) That goes under the pan for "misses", and is easy to take up and throw out. We have a large roll of industrial vinyl flooring that we use on the floor, allowing for mopping daily with disinfectant. I also put a crate in one corner (I use a size 400 plastic airline type) with a thick fleece pad in it, and leave the door off. The pups learn quickly to sleep in there, and not to eliminate there. 
I also set up a giant play area outside, surrounded by ex-pens and loaded with a Tiny Tykes castle, a tunnel, a climbing "rock" (one of those resin landscape boulders...) and a bazillion toys. While pups are out there, I can clean the indoor area.
This gives the little terrors plenty of room to move around, and is very easy to keep really clean!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*OMG. I just really looked at your avatar and spewed water on my monitor.*

*LOVE it!! *


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> *OMG. I just really looked at your avatar and spewed water on my monitor.*
> 
> *LOVE it!! *


My pup will replace that after I get him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Buster123 said:


> My pup will replace that after I get him.


Oh, can't the pup just JOIN Knute Kitty Rockne rather than replace him? That pic is hilarious!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Buster123 said:


> My pup will replace that after I get him.


Lime Cat is not pleased! I haven't seen that for a couple years haha.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Buster123 said:


> My pup will replace that after I get him.


At least put the picture in your signature. I love it, too!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*I don't know anything about a whelping box but I had to comment on the picture. That is so awesome. I love it. Kitty looks like a real ham. Cats are fun too aren't they?


*


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Buster123 said:


> The box is in her office and there is no other pen. They are not alowed anywhere in the house. I am going to call her this morning.


That would actually concern me... Like PG said, if they are being kept in the same place where they pee, it will make them loads harder to housetrain. The fact that they aren't allowed anywhere else in the house concerns me too. What is she doing for early socialization?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I ditched the whelping box too......just as PG said. The x-pen was much better for giving them room to run and sleep....and could have a dedicated potty area in it. Actualy we'd connect two x-pens for even more room.

I can't imagine not letting them play in other areas of the house. Our puppies always did a few times a day. They got to socialize with people and other animals.

Yes, it's messy......they tend to pee and/or poop wherever they are, but you pre-plan for that and puppy proof. Kitchen floors are easy clean up......and tarp type things work on carpet (although we didn't need it, we have tile in the FR).

Let us know what the breeder says.


----------

